# F/S 1980's Citadel Dungeons & Dragons Miniatures



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

As part of my general clearout I discovered a a number of Citadel Dungeons and Dragons (plus others) miniatures I had tucked away.

On the whole i'm asking for £3. per man sized figure. All the prices will be above the images.

Buyer pays postage. 

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know as i will have to get the package weighed and this will save time.

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*Citadel Bloodbowl Treeman- £8**Reserved*









*Citadel D&D Clerics/Priests- £12**Reserved*









*Citadel D&D Fighters (I think one is Grenadier?)- £12*









*Citadel D&D Magic Users/Mages- £18**Reserved*









*Citadel D&D Undead*









*Citadel D&D Mule- £10*
I understand that this is quite a rare miniature









*Grenadier(?) Owl Bears- £12*









*Citadel Demon- £10**Reserved*
Again, i understand that this is a rare piece









*(?) Elementals*









*Citadel Dragon- £10**Reserved*









*Citadel Marauder Miniatures Dragon- £30**Reserved*
I've been reiably told that this mpiece is worth quite a bit









Thanks very much for taking the time to look through the pics,

Darrell.


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone!!
I'm astounded at just how much attention that this thread has got over the various fora. 
It would take me all night to reply to those of you who have sent PM's and e-mails (and probably another night to figure out who you all are!  ).
So, with all this in mind I'm going to go with the first people who asked about each mini/group on mini's- which seems only fair really. Please bare in mind that this thread or similar was placed over a few fora and that it is the first person to contact me re: certain mini/s that has got lucky.
I will be putting up many more F/S Threads soon so there may yet be some nice stuff waiting for those of you who haven't managed to get lucky thus far.
*Many, many thanks to all for the great response!*
Regards,
Darrell.


----------

